# General > Pets Corner >  poorly hamster

## purplelady

my sons hamster is dragging her back legs suddenly wondering if anyone has any ideas why she would be doing this she is only 18 months old x

----------


## brandy

a hamster does only have a short lifespan and two years is about average. 
is its bottom wet at all? as the suffer from wet bottom. it can very easily become deadly. 
fingers crossed that everything works out for you.. but sounds not to good.
heres a link for hamster illnesses.. hope it helps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uouy-c89BB8

----------


## Sandra_B

Wrong link?

----------


## purplelady

> a hamster does only have a short lifespan and two years is about average. 
> is its bottom wet at all? as the suffer from wet bottom. it can very easily become deadly. 
> fingers crossed that everything works out for you.. but sounds not to good.
> heres a link for hamster illnesses.. hope it helps
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uouy-c89BB8


thanks for that brandy no she does not have a wet bottom at all and is eating and drinking as normal she is walking a bit better this morning spoke to the vet who said she could have fallen and hurt herself and to let her rest as she knows what is best for her , and if she is still not rite by mon take her in so am hopeing she will be ok seems to be only dragging one leg today which is good and has had a good fill of food and a good drink i had her out earlier too and she was moving fast so all i can do is wait and see and if she has not improved take her to vets on mon thank you v much for your reply x

----------


## Liz

So sorry that your son's hamster is poorly although it is a really good sign that there is some improvement and high hopes for a full recovery.

It does sound as if she may have fallen and may have hurt herself. The homeopathic remedy Arnica is really handy for when an animal hurts itself like this.

----------


## purplelady

> So sorry that your son's hamster is poorly although it is a really good sign that there is some improvement and high hopes for a full recovery.
> 
> It does sound as if she may have fallen and may have hurt herself. The homeopathic remedy Arnica is really handy for when an animal hurts itself like this.


 where would i get that from liz ,she has been eating and drinking loads today bless her she has deff started walking on one leg and sometimes on other so am feeling hopeful fingers crossed xxxxx

----------


## Liz

If you pm me your name and address I could send you a bottle and you could add a few sprays into her drinking bottle. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Hi purplelady

I tried to reply to your pm but you need to empty your inbox. :Grin: 

My sister will come up with the Arnica to you after her work at 3pm on Monday. 
If you could get someone to collect it from me before then you would be very welcome.

xxx

----------


## purplelady

have empited my box liz hehehe where do you stay my prob is do not drive and have no transport maybe pm your addy if not sure mon will be fine like i said before this is really kind of you hopeing it helps like i say she seems to be a bit better have taken some advise and it could have been a stroke and she should recover in a week or so so anything i can do to hel p will be good x

----------


## purplelady

hamster seems to making a good recovery and with the help of the stuff liz is giving am sure ehe will continue to do so she is trying to climb again had to take everything out to stop her though i had but she managed to climb in a piece of tube i had left which was high up little madam x

----------


## brandy

glad to hear the little bit of fur *G* is doing well!  all the best for a speedy recovery

----------


## purplelady

she seems to be getting much better liz gave me spme syuff which i put in her water yeserday ans since then she seems to be getting much better thank you once again liz x

----------


## Liz

That is great news and glad the Arnica is helping. I would never be without it. :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Glad to hear the little hammy is getting better, with a bit of help from Liz.....and yourself. :Smile:

----------


## purplelady

I cannot thank liz enough she is a very kind lady and buffy well she is deff on mend seems to be putting weight on her back legs today to x

----------

